# Mad Lib



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Madd Libs

This game might get a little complicated but hopefully it turns out good. This game is called Madd Libs. The object of this game is to fill out a story that someone else has already written, but with the nouns, adverbs and such that you give.

So the first person has to come up with a story. Don't tell us yet what the story is. Once you have the story start figuring out which nouns, verbs, etc you wanted replaced. Then ask us for the nouns etc in the story. Once we give you everything, then you paste your story with our Noun, verbs, etc that we give. Normally it comes out pretty funny.

*For example.
I will ask for you give me one adjective, a noun, type of animal, and then a type of noise.

So you might come back and say Hard(Adjective), Car(Noun), Frog(animal), Farting(noise).

Now I am going to come back and add those words to my story as they deem fit.
This is what it might come out with the words I asked for.

hard Macdonald had a Car, E-I-E-I-O
and on that Car he had an Frog, E-I-E-I-O
with a Farting Farting here
and a Farting Farting there,
here a Farting, there a Farting,
everywhere a Farting Farting,
hard Macdonald had a Car, E-I-E-I-O.*

I will go first. What I need to complete my story or saying.

Noun
Noun and then a verb
Adjective
A place
Adjective
Another Verb and a noun
Then one more veb.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I should have paid more attention in highschool english LOL


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Bob Villa 
California jump
Smells
Trunk
Bright
Punch Liver
Leaky


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

In the Bob Villa,
the mighty Bob Villa,
the Californians jump tonight. 
In the Bob Villa, 
the smells Bob Villa, 
the Californians jump tonight.

Near the trunk, 
the Bright trunk,
the Californians jump tonight.
Near the trunk, 
the smells trunk,
the Californians jump tonight.

Punch my Liver, 
don't Leaky my Liver, 
the Californians jump tonight.
Punch my Liver, 
don't Leaky my Liver, 
the Californians jump tonight


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

LMAO That makes total sense......Nice job DT


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Your turn.


----------

